# Trying IBGARD



## didacki (Oct 27, 2016)

Yesterday after breakfast I tried my first IBGARD tablet and my stomach pain eased. After lunch I took another and the pain ceased

I didn't take anther at dinner and was comfortable. I tried the same routine today and the pain returned. Anyone else ever have this problem or how they solved it,


----------



## Theorets (Oct 11, 2016)

I have been on IBgard for about a month and has helped settle my tummy.
Experimented taking it either before or after meals and found is seems to work best if taken at least 1/2 hr. before meals.
Has not completely taken away my symptoms but rather seems to be keeping them more under control.

Have an appt. next week with the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle.
They claim they cure 80% of patients they treat.
Hope I am one of the 80%.


----------



## dailybetterme (Oct 28, 2016)

I started taking IBGARD months ago and had almost instant relief. I'm guessing from what I've read it means there's bacteria in my gut that causes my pain because the peppermint kills the bacteria (?). I was so happy I found a natural cure. I was taking 4-5 a day. After weeks it started to burn my bottom. I didn't have diarrhea. There was no reason for the burn. I was a good four inch diameter area. I tried vaseilne and aquaphor for a week but it didn't help. I then read the menthol in IBEGARD ir maybe peppermint can cause burns. I'm so disapointed but will try it again soon and maybe take less.


----------



## KellyPa78 (Oct 24, 2016)

dailybetterme said:


> I started taking IBGARD months ago and had almost instant relief. I'm guessing from what I've read it means there's bacteria in my gut that causes my pain because the peppermint kills the bacteria (?). I was so happy I found a natural cure. I was taking 4-5 a day. After weeks it started to burn my bottom. I didn't have diarrhea. There was no reason for the burn. I was a good four inch diameter area. I tried vaseilne and aquaphor for a week but it didn't help. I then read the menthol in IBEGARD ir maybe peppermint can cause burns. I'm so disapointed but will try it again soon and maybe take less.


When you stopped taking ibegard did your symptoms come back?
If yes, then why do you think the bad bacteria came back?


----------



## dailybetterme (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Kelly,I believe I mentioned I took IBGARD many times a day (4x day, sometimes 2 pills, too many?) for months. I tried cheaper brands that were oil filled-(IBEGARD is like tiny time capsules so I was mixing brands). I could still have pain with cheaper oily capsules. I wasn't an IBGARD purist. However burning started when I went back on IBEGARD for days. I could sometimes be pain free for a couple of days without it and I was 100% pain free with it until burning started. I eat healthy whole foods only but wasn't following FODMAP diet. Had I been I believe I could have taken less IBGARD and avoided my problems. Also the mint just eased my tummy after eating-warm very soothing feeling like a shot of whiskey on a freezing cold day. In summary, I was sometimes pain free for a day or two if I missed an IBGARD day- but only after IBGARD had been in my system for days. I'll go back on it and try it again after I take a month break. Maybe take it only before a bad FODMAP meal. Hope this hlps


----------



## KellyPa78 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes it does help explain things thanks. I may take a look at this and see how it affects me.


----------



## Trummy18 (Nov 5, 2016)

I tried IBGard about 2 months ago. I had similar experience. Works better with probiotics. I notice worse when I don't eat for hours and take pill. Cramps really hurt.


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

To all of the above stories. If you have IBS like I had with stomach pain, nausea, and just feeling really awful a friend of mine told me about VLS Probiotic. Not a prescription. Your pharmacy can order it for you if they don't have it in stock. I tell you it has put my life back to normal All my symptoms are gone. I have had all the tests, medications and Dr. visits and nothing really gave me long term relief until I started taking the VLS. It costs $50.00 for a 30 day supply. I still deal with some constipation but I take Miralax for that and it really works well. I hope you all try this. Good luck.


----------

